# Access-Datenbank unter Java verwenden



## DigitalBoy (15. Sep 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich bin noch ein Java anfänger.

Möchte aber gerne eine Access Datenbank mit Java nutzen.

Wie kann ich das anstellen. Ich finde irgendwie keinen Source Code. 

Ich habe die Access Datenbank schon bei mir im ODBC angebunden.

Wer kann mir helfen oder hat womöglich schon einen solchen Sourcecode?

Gruß

DigitalBoy


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Sep 2004)

Zitat aus den Boardregeln:



> Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.



Quelle: http://www.java-forum.org/de/boardregeln.php

Titel präzisiert.


----------



## apfelsine (15. Sep 2004)

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;313100


----------



## AlArenal (15. Sep 2004)

apfelsine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;313100



Was soll er denn mit ner Anleitung zum SQLServer-JDBC-Treiber, wenn er Access benutzt?


----------



## Grizzly (15. Sep 2004)

Das geht viel einfacher: Alle im System über ODBC eingebunden Datenbanken können mittels des JDBC-ODBC-Bridge-Treibers angesprochen werden.

Aber jetzt fragt mich mal wie die Klasse und die URL zu dem Teil heissen... ???:L


----------



## Grizzly (15. Sep 2004)

Hey, ich hab' was genau zu Deiner Frage gefunden:  Java ist auch eine Insel - 20.5.6 ODBC einrichten und Access damit verwenden. Und den Treiber sowie die Url findest Du im Kapitel 20.7 Mit Java an eine Datenbank andocken.


----------



## apfelsine (15. Sep 2004)

> Was soll er denn mit ner Anleitung zum SQLServer-JDBC-Treiber, wenn er Access benutzt?



das ist wohl wahr, mir gings auch nicht um den Treiber sondern um die allgemeine Anleitung...
hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen ;-)


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2004)

Sorry wegen der Falschen oder nicht Aussagekräftigen Überschrift :-(

War keine Absicht

Aber nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben ein großes DANKE 

Werd es mal testen

Gruß

DigitalBoy


----------

